#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 2ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο ΠΟΒΑΣ, Θεσσαλονίκη, 02~03.10.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Σάββατο & Κυριακή, 02~03.10.2010, 10:00
*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, Διεθνής Έκθεση, Συνεδριακό Κέντρο "Ιωάννης Βελλίδης"
*Θέμα :* «Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο http://www.povas.gr/main.html»

*Πρόγραμμα :*




*Πηγή :* http://www.econ3.gr/index.php?option...id=1&Itemid=59

----------

